
Ask HN: How do I jump from iOS dev to firmware/embedded software engineering - jdmoreira
I&#x27;m a developer in my early 30s with an education on software engineering. When I was in college I was fascinated by low-level programming but when I got into the job market I got stuck with higher level development.<p>Right now I&#x27;m a iOS developer but that&#x27;s not my passion. I feel that I would rather be developing firmware in C or Forth for avr&#x2F;arm or eventually even get into VHDL. I like digital electronics, low-level programming, protocols and bitwise stuff.<p>I know there&#x27;s a strong hardware hobby culture around arduinos&#x2F;teensy&#x2F;raspberry but I never really got into it. I could start there, I have a lot of projects I want to do but since I&#x27;m programming full-time it&#x27;s difficult to come home and spend my remaining time programming.<p>I&#x27;ve also seen some embedded master programs that I would love to take but even though education is free in Europe I would still need a job to pay my bills.<p>I&#x27;m a very decent POSIX C developer but embedded is different. I lack the experience. How easy it would be to change careers at this point? I would love your feedback and 2cents.<p>Thanks!
======
ChrisGammell
It's my belief that the future is a portfolio of things you built as a
"resume". We have been building embedded projects (and the hardware around
them) in my program called Contextual Electronics
([http://contextualelectronics.com](http://contextualelectronics.com)). Maybe
this would be of interest in the short term?

~~~
jdmoreira
Your website looks a good idea. Have you released any content yet?

~~~
ChrisGammell
Yep! There was a 16 week session last year where we built a bench instrument.
This year we're about 8 months into a robot build with multiple boards. It's
now "ongoing" content, so we have legacy content and people signing up get
access to everything.

